# Leyla Grace born 28th January 9 days late



## princessellie

so ive had my little girl, shes absolutely gorgeous and the 9 month wait was sooo worth it

i didnt actually realise i was in labour till i was fully dilated and started to want to push lmao, i had been for a sweep with my MW on the monday before and she couldnt do it cos my cervix was still high and closed, i was bleeding after she had checked me but was told it was just my show or my cervix had been grazed and that i shouldnt worry...i started having contractions on tuesday night and they werent too bad but decided to go the hospital just to see how i was progressing, put my tens machine on and went up to the hospital at about 1am on morning of 28th and was checked and the MW told me i was 1cm dilated, she gave me a sweep and said i could be admitted to the ward or go home, i decided to come home cos didnt wanna stay in the ward by myself...so came home and went to sleep for a few hours then was woke up by sore contraction...went and got in the bath and fell back asleep in there for few hours lol, the water really helped the contractions, i woke up for them then fell back asleep haha...i decided about 12 to do my hypnobirthing cd in the bath so did that and as it was just finishing i got a biggg contraction, freaked out and started crying haha, so my mam came running in to see if i was ok, i was crying in the bath so she tried to get me out, i was telling paul i was only getting out if he had my tens machine ready lol, it had worked so well before that i wanted something and if it wasnt the bath it was being the tens machine lol, so he went and got that ready but when i got out i decided i needed a poo so kicked my mam out of the bathroom...she was stood outside freaking out telling paul to phone an ambulance cos i was trying to push the baby out, i was getting really pissed off apparently saying i need a fucking POOO! hahaha, i didnt think i was that stroppy tbh but maybe my memory is a bit skewed...anyway, i tried to have the poo but nothing was coming out, then i realised i was bleeding all down my leg and there was blood all down the side of the bath from where i had got out...it was my show but there was loadsss and i totally freaked out thinking there was something wrong...so i went into front room and started getting dressed, my mam wanted me to go in just my dressing gown but i was having none of it haha, paul phoned ambulance as we were leaving and the stupid woman was asking if i could have a lie down and see if i could feel the head, i was shouting how am i meant to do that im in the fucking road lol...so anyway after about 10 mins of that he gave up and hung up on her...dozy cow! so the ambulance came and i got in and they asked me all these questions then i got a massive contraction again so he gave me the gas and air...omg it was brill lol, i was off my face, felt drunk, it was great lol...got the the hospital and laid in the room for a while, lost more plug then the MWS were making me push so they could see my waters cos they still hadnt gone, she popped them and then i had to start pushing, it was taking a while so she tried to get me on my side but i got up in the position i had wanted to be in, up against the back of the bed squatting...i was still loving the gas and air too much so the MW took it off me so i could concentrate on pushing lol...i really cried when she took my gas and air, did a few massive pushes then begged paul to find me the gas and air again haha, he sneaked me it back and i had a few more sucks of that then pushed her the rest of the way out...had another sneaky puff on it after she was born too lol, as they were pulling her out...then got a little cuddle and skin to skin time, i had to give her to pauls mam though cos i had a big throw up all over the bed lol, thankfully i handed the baby over before hand...she was born at 3 o clock, weighing 6lbs 10oz...she's gorgeous, she has lovely black hair, big blue eyes <3

so we sat in the delivery room for a while waiting to be transferred to postnatal then i ended up having to stay for 2 nights, one night to establish breadtfeeding and another night because her temp dropped, she nearly ended up in an incubator but thankfully it went up in time

shes 4 days old now and were back at home, im sooo in love with her, i cant believe im a mam even still, sometimes i look at her and think...omg shes mine!! in fact, a few hours ago i was thinking of going out and was amazed at the fact that i could come in the front room and take her and take her out without having to ask anyone lol...random i know but i was like :shock:

heres some pics of my little gorgeous...

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj170/elliecubed/Leyla%20Grace/PICT0017.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj170/elliecubed/Leyla%20Grace/PICT0022.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj170/elliecubed/Leyla%20Grace/PICT0019.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj170/elliecubed/Leyla%20Grace/Leyla.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj170/elliecubed/Leyla%20Grace/310120091.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, she's gorgeous :) xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Aww she's tiny!! You can reallly tell how small they are because of the dummy!! I have a few of kieran like that....congratulations and well done you!! Can't believe managed for so long at home and slept :shock: 

Congrats again x


----------



## polo_princess

Blimey Ellie i cant believe you nearly got her out at home lol

Well done she's gorgeous!!


----------



## passengerrach

congrats hun shes beautifull well done


----------



## charveyron

She's gorgeous congrats x


----------



## ribboninthesky

Aww she's adorable!! Congratulations to you and your OH xxxxxx


----------



## mummymadness

awwwwwww shes just perfectly lovely . x .


----------



## princessellie

thank you everyone :D


----------



## sammie18

Congrats!! shes so beautifull!!! I cant wait for mine!! lol


----------



## princessellie

sammie18 said:


> Congrats!! shes so beautifull!!! I cant wait for mine!! lol

neither can i lol, i wanna know what she looks like!!

x


----------



## esther

What a beautiful girl and a beautiful name! I am expecting my little Layla in early June!

Congratulations!! xoxo


----------



## danni2609

Aww congrats hun!!


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hun she is beautiful

Lou
xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's beautiful


----------



## clairebear

congrats she is so tiny and so beautiful x


----------



## navarababe

*Awww congrats hun, shes gorgeous xxx*


----------



## princess_bump

she's beautiful, huge congratulations, well done you! x


----------



## mrscookie

oh babe she is amazing!! well done :D you did fantastic
xxx


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations she is adorable!


----------



## Plumfairy

Wow what a story!! Well done hun!! She's absolutely beautiful!! x x x x


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## xXDonnaXx

congratulationssss!!!!

you did sooo well. shes beautiful. look at the size of the dummy to her awwwww! x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## Drazic<3

She is perfect hun, 
congratulations
-x-


----------



## rita lewis

Congrats! She is lovelly!
x


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations shes so pretty x


----------



## SJK

congrats shes gorgeous xx


----------



## bambino

congrats, nice story too, she is lovely xx


----------



## princessellie

thank you so much everyone :D


----------



## jms895

She is beauutiful and you are very brave xx


----------



## aurora32

she is a little cutie, gz hun



:hug:


----------



## pippam116

congratulations. xxx


----------



## AubreyK80

Congrats she is beautiful :)


----------



## emie

Shes beautiful....:hug:


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats shes gorgeous xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations hun shes gorgeous :)


----------



## Hevz

Congratulations babe:hug:


----------



## princessellie

thanks everyone :D

xxx


----------



## katieandbump

Welldone she's gorgeous, can't wait for my turn. xxx


----------



## TiaSunset

Aww sweetheart, leyla is stunning, a very well deserved (but belated) congatulations to both yourself and Paul.

:hugs:
From Mummy Jodie and Baby Jake
xxxx


----------



## princessellie

thanks :D still cant quite believe shes mine lol

xxx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

awww she is gorgeous congrats


----------



## princessellie

thank you hun :)


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats!!! She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## princessellie

thanks :D

x


----------



## Daisydo

9 late must have been horrible....but worth the wait....congrats :cloud9:


----------



## dizzy duck

Congratulations, shes beautiful, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## princessellie

she was soo worth the wait!!

thanks both of you :)

x


----------



## massacubano

congrats hun :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## princessellie

thank you :happydance:

x


----------



## staceymy

Huge congrats!


----------



## LittlePickle

congratulations!!!!! gorgeous!


----------

